# What is this?



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

A friend was antique shopping and came across this old buffet, and one of the pull out drawers was a leaf or cutting board or something. The joinery... it blew my mind










(I have no idea if I can hotlink to ebay, we'll find out)

I just thought I would share something old and neat.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Its the original form of the first machine cut dove tails.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The joint is called a Knapp Joint. It's not very common and only used on American made furniture. Out of all the years I worked on antique repair I've only seen one piece of a furniture using this joint.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for the pic


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Knopp joint? What are its properties?


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

MLCS has a template for a "birdseye joint" that looks the same to me.........http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics4/fastjoint_birdseye.jpg


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

In the old days they used a machine like this to make the joint. There are places around you could get a router templet to make it.


----------



## trendylook786 (Dec 17, 2012)

Great knapp joint image. I like this image. In vintage period they used a machine like this to make knapp joint


----------

